# Wooden rack



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Well for the most part it is done, with the exception of fixing a couple minor problems, wiring fans and making 2 additional tanks. Now I just need to figure out how to keep the fog down.

rob


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Amazing. I am thinking baout building one soon, that way ill beable to get some more tanks!


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thats very nice!!! Two questions, Can you take a pic of the inside of one of those tanks? Im setting some up for some thumbnails and would love an idea. And second Q where did you get the Vert insert?
Thanks for any help,
Jason


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

You can find pics of most of the tanks at http://www.rjmarchisi.com/frogs and browse through those images. The screen parts I made myself from parts from Lowe's. I plan to take more pics tonight of all the tanks so I will post more tomorrow morning.










rob


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, those are awesome!!!! So you make all your fronts yourself? I might have to go to lowes and see what i can do.
thanks


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

You can also buy the insert at....
http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm
They have a couple of different sizes.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

rjmarchisi those are some great pics. You have a very nice collection and some awesome tanks. What is the plant that is growing on those logs? Also what do you use on the backs of your tanks it really looks good.


fleenor1 Thanks for the link. Those are really nice and i may go that direction instead of trying to build it myself.


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

Your rack looks very good! I really like the wood you are using in the viv, what is it and where did you get it? Also what frogs are you keeping in these?

Neil


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

All of the tanks have ghostwood in them with greatsuff backgrounds. I took some pics last night of the tanks again to show how they are growing in. You can find them in this folder http://www.rjmarchisi.com/frogs/04_26_05. I have pumilio bastimentos, pumilio almirante/man creek ( not sure what to call them ), vents, and fantasticus in these tanks.

rob


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the color of the wood, and the handles, very professional. What kind of fantasticus? Regular? Banded? Yellow?

~Harry


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks, think if I ever build another one it should come out a little better. I updated the rack, fixing the airflow problem by adding a piece of plexi to channel the air straight past the lights, put silicon tape on all of the bulkhead drains in the back and put in the last 2 tanks yesterday. Here are close-ups of them. I have regular fantasticus and am currently raising their first tadpole.

rob

Vert 01








Vert 02


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Gorgeous! Is that a Darlingtonia in the corner of vert 02?


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes it is, they had some cool carniverous plants at lowe's last time I went. I never had much luck keeping them alive, hopefully this one will make it.

rob


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

I've never tried my hand at Darlingtonia, but my understanding is that they like/need cool roots - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Banded Fantasticus, as seen on Phil Tans website, have had their name changed to banded Intermedias.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

So, does the name change apply to his stock only, or to other banded forms as well?

Melis


----------

